# The kennel



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sitting in my chair sipping my favorite beverage on the rocks waiting for the snow to stop. 
I thought I would share some pics of my kennel that I built 15 years ago. It makes life easier on days like today.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Last one.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice set up. What do you use for floor cleaner if you don't mind me asking or odor control.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a lemon disinfectant from Sams club. I use a hand sprayer for the bedding area and the floor. The outer kennels are above ground so all of the waste falls through the grating and I just rake it up and dispose of it. In the winter it piles up and freeze's and I take care of it in the spring. every 3 months I thoroughly bleach the whole kennel inside and out. In the summer I use powdered lime on the outside where the waste falls


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Kennels look great Chuck!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you. My hounds give me alot of pleasure so giving them a nice warm place to stay is the least I can do. Plus when the wife gets mad I have a place to hide.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

You have some good looking dogs in there... couple questions on keeping dogs in kennels. 1. What temp is it in there during the winter? 2. How do u keep it cool in the summer? 3. How much time do they spend out of the kennel each day? I’m just curious my dog is an inside dog but if I ever decide to get more which I intend to I’d like some of your knowledge. Thanks


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Mark. 
My kennel is a 10 x30 building with insulation in the walls and ceiling. It is heated with a 30,000 btu blu-flame wall heater.on the lowest setting it stays around 60° . In the summer I wet down the floor a couple of times a day when it gets really hot. I have an oscillating pedestal fan for air circulation and along with the 3 screened windows, it stays pretty cool In there.
As far as time out of the kennel, that depends on the day. I'm retired and I run several times a week rotating hounds as I have 8 of them. My kennel is also connected to a 5 acre training area with heavy cover so if I don't have time to run like today (cutting wood) I will turn a few loose in the pen just to unwind a bit. 
I hope this answers your questions but feel free to ask if you have more. 
Chuck


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

reddog1 said:


> Thanks Mark.
> My kennel is a 10 x30 building with insulation in the walls and ceiling. It is heated with a 30,000 btu blu-flame wall heater.on the lowest setting it stays around 60° . In the summer I wet down the floor a couple of times a day when it gets really hot. I have an oscillating pedestal fan for air circulation and along with the 3 screened windows, it stays pretty cool In there.
> As far as time out of the kennel, that depends on the day. I'm retired and I run several times a week rotating hounds as I have 8 of them. My kennel is also connected to a 5 acre training area with heavy cover so if I don't have time to run like today (cutting wood) I will turn a few loose in the pen just to unwind a bit.
> I hope this answers your questions but feel free to ask if you have more.
> Chuck


Thanks for the info... sounds like most guys dream.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The kennel is 50 yards behind the house. Last week when the temps were several degrees below zero and the wind chill even lower, I would drive out to the kennel to feed the hounds and top off their water buckets, and hang out with them a bit while staying warm and dry.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> I'm retired and I run several times a week rotating hounds as I have 8 of them. My kennel is also connected to a 5 acre training area with heavy cover so if I don't have time to run like today (cutting wood) I will turn a few loose in the pen just to unwind a bit.
> I hope this answers your questions but feel free to ask if you have more.
> Chuck


Your living the dream !! Did you ever get rabbits to stock your pen i know earlier this spring you were saying the predators wiped them out!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I did get some rabbits, between myself and my buddy who I let use my pen whenever he needs to, we've put quite a few in there. 
I now have a couple that are hanging around the bird feeders that will be relocated soon


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice set-up.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice !!! Some day.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> I did get some rabbits, between myself and my buddy who I let use my pen whenever he needs to, we've put quite a few in there.
> I now have a couple that are hanging around the bird feeders that will be relocated soon


If your up for it and would like some company for a couple hours 1 day have Wednesday & Thursday off next week ! Would love to bring up my 3 knob heads and see how these "Tuffer" dogs run! The better half talking about going to the mill for wool so we would be in your area ! Would have no problem giving you a c note for the use of your pen for a little while ! I'm ashamed on how little these great pups have been ran on bunnies i want to get them in a spot i KNOW has some !


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Russ, my daughter just had a baby on Valentines day. It was 6 weeks early so it's spending at minimum the next 4 weeks in the NICU, so my wife and I have been going up there everyday to spend time with the baby and our daughter. I've put my rabbit running on hold until the little girl is a little more stable. Otherwise I would welcome the company. When things calm down I will give you a shout and we can plan a day to run.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> Russ, my daughter just had a baby on Valentines day. It was 6 weeks early so it's spending at minimum the next 4 weeks in the NICU, so my wife and I have been going up there everyday to spend time with the baby and our daughter. I've put my rabbit running on hold until the little girl is a little more stable. Otherwise I would welcome the company. When things calm down I will give you a shout and we can plan a day to run.


 Very sorry to hear that hope all comes out right ! Shoot a P.M. when you have time to do this! As of right now my scheduled days off are Wens&Thurs .


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Scarlett Natalie Pierce. the Natalie is after my grandson Nathan who passed away a year and a half go. He is the one in my avatar .


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

miruss, my granddaughter was sent home on Friday and she is doing good. So I'm ready to run whenever you are


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> View attachment 380209
> 
> miruss, my granddaughter was sent home on Friday and she is doing good. So I'm ready to run whenever you are


Great news looks good when is up to you your the BOSS in this one i have Wednesday & Thursdays off !


----------

